# What is your voice of God?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

_On the page it looked …. nothing
The beginning simple… almost comic
Just a pulse, bassoon, basset horn, like a rusty squeeze box
And then suddenly, a high above it, an oboe, 
A single note hanging there unwavering
Until a clarinet took it over and sweetened it to a phrase of such delight.
This was no composition by a performing monkey
This was a music I had never heard
Filled with such longing….. such unfulfillable longing
It seemed to me I was hearing the voice of God._

That's the scene from Amadeus where Salieri describes Mozart's music as if he was hearing the voice of God. Salieri was talking about the third movement of the Wolfie's seven movement Serenade No. 10 for winds in B flat major.

So what classical piece is the voice of God to you?

Try to make it a short section. You are welcomed to use flowering language like Salieri.

I'm going to stick with Mozart and offer the first few minutes of the second movement of his Flute and Harp concerto.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bruckner, the final moments of the ninth symphony (in the perfect unfinished version).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

God is a humanist. For awhile his sometime spokesman was Beethoven. The adagio of Op. 106 and the lead-in to it's fugue can easily be construed as a thoughtful journey to God's light.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

In divinity matters, I'm going to stick with the kapellmeister:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me give 2 examples among many.

The first is Tallis' Spem in alium. Especially when the 40 voices ring out together. I have always been struck by the power and beauty of that work.

The second is the second movement of Berg's Violin Concerto. The last 3-4 minutes are pure ecstasy.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The radiant choral ending to Liszt's Dante symphony.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Boulez's Notations.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Cage's 4'33"

la la la la la la la


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ I was just going to say that... sort of. I was going to say: true silence, not Cage's 4'33".


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ukko said:


> The adagio of Op. 106 and the lead-in to it's fugue can easily be construed as a thoughtful journey to God's light.


Is that your idea?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

OP: Bach, surely.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

If there is a god (which is less likely as there being Trolls), then he will be a militantly pacifist lesbian with the voice of Kathleen Ferrier singing some ditty Gustav Mahler cobbled together over the weekend! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

There is, and he's not.:tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Bruckner allowed him a few remarks at times, but without permitting any overdoing it.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I'm not religious at all, but Bach's b-minor mass comes pretty close to something beyond this earth.

I've actually written about it on my blog quite recently:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06/05/can-heaven-be-captured-on-disc-bachs-b-minor-mass-bwv-232/


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Ligeti's Lux aeterna


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, first movement. The most perfect single movement of classical music I can think of - which is not necessarily the same thing as "the best" though. The intro to Mozart's Clarinet concerto. Wagner's parsifal prelude. The slow beginning of Sibelius' 7th symphony.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

I fully expect that when god can no longer stand watching the news, regarding his supposedly greatest of the great apes, he'll jump out of his chair to come marching down here to kick ***. As he kicks open his front door he'll motion to his manservant with a fat index finger, saying "hit it" and as he strides down here bursting from his cosmic loudspeakers will be Carmina Burana.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Verdi _Requiem_. Not bad for an atheist.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No question. Handel's Messiah. Entirely made up of verses from the Bible. And the music is some of the most constantly inspired music ever written.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

Without apology, Beethoven's 9th Symphony.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I've always experienced Copland's _Appalachian Spring_ [Suite, full orchestration] as a spiritual journey. By the time the Shaker Variations come along and the last variation (fff, tutti) rings out, it's as if I'm let in on some universal secret. And then the last chorale, and that last chord, with the three notes of the glockenspiel, brings me back to earth, completely renewed.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Is that your idea?


Yes. Sorry, Mandryka, I occasionally have one.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

dogen said:


> I fully expect that when god can no longer stand watching the news, regarding his supposedly greatest of the great apes, he'll jump out of his chair to come marching down here to kick ***. As he kicks open his front door he'll motion to his manservant with a fat index finger, saying "hit it" and as he strides down here bursting from his cosmic loudspeakers will be Carmina Burana.


Hah! Excellent last sentence. Fat finger, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

Ukko said:


> Hah! Excellent last sentence. Fat finger, eh?


Probably with a gold ring on it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This atheist says 

Prelude to the E major Partita for solo violin by Bach


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Feldman's For Philip Guston takes me to the brink of the barrier between life and afterlife, especially in the last 30 minutes where the barrier nearly collapses...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me it's the 1st section of the fugue from the St. Anne Prelude and Fugue BWV 552.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

The end of Mahler's Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

And in a "shake your first at God" sort of way, I say Beethoven's 13th quartet with Grosse Fugue. More so than the 9th symphony.

Mahler's 4th symphony and Schoenberg's 2nd string quartet are also very spiritual, but in a warm, welcoming way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Albert7 said:


> Boulez's Notations.


Oh yes! Either this or Sur Incises!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Norgard's 3rd symphony and Hovhaness' 19th symphony at an intellectual level. Xenakis' La Legende d'Er and Koechlin's Paysages et marines (ensemble arr.) at a more visceral level. I've always thought of Faure's string quartet and Schubert's final piano sonata as sort of 'crossing over' pieces. Mozart's writing for clarinet comes close to the voice of God for me. Messiaen's Quatuor and Vingt Regards make for good conversations with God.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah, the "Voice of God," that pompous, egomaniacal bellowing by which the "all-knowing" and "all-powerful" drowns out the righteous who daily call him to account! That's not the music I want to hear. I want to hear an orchestra of the damned accompany the fallen angels in a chorus of indictment.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think God's voice can be heard by humans directly - we would probably explode. We certainly cannot pronounce God's name. We cannot describe or explain God and if we were to look directly on God we would be incinerated. 

So for me there is no music that is God's voice. The closest we have is probably J.S. Bach.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

As regards both religion and music, I am a humanist.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> Ah, the "Voice of God," that pompous, egomaniacal bellowing by which the "all-knowing" and "all-powerful" drowns out the righteous who daily call him to account! That's not the music I want to hear. I want to hear an orchestra of the damned accompany the fallen angels in a chorus of indictment.


Is this the end of Gotterdamerung?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

*Giacinto Scelsi ~ Quattro Pezzi (su una nota sola)*

It evokes what Camus called, "the benign indifference of the universe."






Either that or Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

While God may have a single aspect - the Absolute - from our flawed point of view we can perceive many aspects, many sides of God. One of them is _mercy._ This I remember encountering in the finale of Liszt's _Die Legende von der heiligen Elisabeth_ by Ferencsik. Elisabeth is dead, instrumental music starts - a slow build-up seems questioning, still mourning... did her life have a purpose? was it all in vain? She tried to be a good person, suffered for it and was treated brutally, then died in poverty. The music suspends us in time, makes us re-live all that has happened before - and then - the transfiguring glory starts to shine through, never forgetting the suffering, but basking in faith that makes all suffering worthwhile. A triumph sounds as Elisabeth's Hungarian theme returns; good deeds are eternal, a reward in themselves, not a chore or a punishment to us, but a _joy._ _"God is no torturer; he wants us to love one another"_ (Bernanos/Bresson).


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

For God's sake, I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Agnus Dei *, from _Verdi's requiem_


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> Either that or Morgan Freeman.


Opened this thread assuming that an actual voice was being requested, so naturally, Morgan Freeman was my first thought.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I hear my gods speak to me in each single note of this:






and of this:






but I would have never learned to listen to them without this:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Opened this thread assuming that an actual voice was being requested, so naturally, Morgan Freeman was my first thought.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

tdc said:


> I don't think God's voice can be heard by humans directly - we would probably explode. We certainly cannot pronounce God's name. We cannot describe or explain God and if we were to look directly on God we would be incinerated.
> 
> So for me there is no music that is God's voice. The closest we have is probably J.S. Bach.


But if we can't describe it explain God, how could we say that Bach is close to God?


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anybody remember this guy?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Entrance of the brass on Magma's _MDK_.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

To answer the OP as best I can, as an atheist/humanist/agnostic/heretic/apostate/vegetarian/communist/quaker (the list continues...) I would tentatively propose (in chronological order as the stones are given) Bach-Beethoven-Scelsi.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

There's one passage that, when I heard it, the thought "experience the Divine" came into my head, as though it somehow expressed the divine nature of the mundane to me....it was not a very serious, grave or pretentious passage by any means, and not in music that is a part of the Western Canon. It was at a walking pace and reminded me of someone walking through a village on a normal, unremarkable day.

It felt a little too personal to express in an online post, but I already posted it, so what the heck


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Gregorian chant, Palestrina


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> To answer the OP as best I can, as an atheist/humanist/agnostic/heretic/apostate/vegetarian/communist/quaker (the list continues...) I would tentatively propose (in chronological order as the stones are given) Bach-Beethoven-Scelsi.


"atheist/humanist/agnostic"

Hmm. As a guy I know said: "I used to be an atheist but had to give it up because I kept having doubts!"


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a fanatical and intolerant "militant agnostic".


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> I'm a fanatical and intolerant "militant agnostic".


Don't worry! I've met plenty of them! quite harmless really!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The voice of God?
Silence, of course.

Rather, I prefer to contend with the voices of Humanity -- the sounds from the great human imaginations of such as Bach, Mozart, Beethoven ...

What illusions Bach himself may have felt inspired his magical sacred music remain moot; the "glorious" sounds came from his human imagination. That, to me, proves profound. And it is why I can spend a day of each week (and I choose Sundays) to explore the Bach Cantatas.

Rimsky-Korsakov and Shostakovich, among other composers, may have been admitted atheists, but much of their music is charged with what we call _inspiration_ and proves as numinous and glorious as any penned by "believers". Again, this is testament to the glory of humanness at its best.

And that, to me, is worth celebrating.

Now ... does anyone wish to ask about the "voice of Humanity" at its height? Ah ... there is topic for speculation.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> The voice of God?
> Silence, of course.
> 
> Rather, I prefer to contend with the voices of Humanity -- the sounds from the great human imaginations of such as Bach, Mozart, Beethoven ...
> ...


Rimsky as glorious as Bach? You really must be joking even if we leave God out of it!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

4'33" multiplied by infinity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> 4'33" multiplied by infinity.


What a wag you are, Woodduck! 
PS: I 'm glad you're still here, I thought for a moment you had disappeared into the ether.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Rimsky as glorious as Bach? You really must be joking even if we leave God out of it!


Rimsky-Korsakov does have his great moments - listen to his The Tsar's Bride Opera, for eg. - filled with brilliant music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> To answer the OP as best I can, as an atheist/humanist/agnostic/heretic/apostate/vegetarian/communist/quaker (the list continues...) I would tentatively propose (in chronological order as the stones are given) Bach-Beethoven-Scelsi.


TalkingHead, you are now my god.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Professor *James B. Kaler - Lectures on Astronomy*, Modern Scholar Audiobook. I can get lost in this for hours. Definately a spiritual experience. The immensity of the universe simply explained for dim-wits like me.

I'm not a believer, but, until science comes up with answers to some fundemental questions then God must remain an option.

Schütz - Historia der Geburt Jesu Christ (1959 Grischkat recording). Reminds me of when I was A child and had no doubts.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *TalkingHead, you are now my god*.


I say, that's a bit strong, CoAG. I shall now have to report you for cheer-leading, or else for worshiping false gods. May Ganesh bestow peace upon you.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> But if we can't describe it explain God, how could we say that Bach is close to God?


There are a lot of things that can't be described or explained, but can still be understood on some level within. Think about all of the things in life that can only be learned by experience. The most effective way of learning and understanding in general I think is by direct experience as opposed to having someone describe or explain it to you.

As an analogy - think about how well you would understand a piece of music you had never heard before if someone attempted to describe or explain the piece to you? You may have a general understanding, but this would be exponentially increased by direct experience through listening to the piece.

Also note that I said I feel Bach's music is _probably_ close. This is just based on my own intuition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> I say, that's a bit strong, CoAG. I shall now have to report you for cheer-leading, or else for worshiping false gods. May Ganesh bestow peace upon you.


_Cheerleading???_ What is that exactly? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I do like how this isn't in the politics and religion in classical music subforum because for some reason I can't post there.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another composer that is "God-like" to me is Takemitsu.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

First I'd have to ask which God?
Thor would doubtless have a different voice from Ganesh or Yahweh. 

My idea of the kind of god I think would be with listening to is the kind of thunder and smite guy who doesn't care what you do with your naughty bits or whether you eat pig on Fridays. 
In that case it's Wagner's Ride of the Valkries.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Lately the Voice of God.... a voice that impels me to look at the heavens and shout out 'I love you (insert composer name)' has been Bach.

One can say today Bach is my God!

The aria 'Schlafe mein Liebster genieße der Ruh' (Sleep, my dearest, and enjoy your rest) from his Weinachten oratorium was the latest 'I love you...' moment

Suzuki as always is my champ with his vocal works but here you can savour that glorious moment by Maestro Gardiner.

Specifically in the attached video it starts at 4:55 min and the 'oh my gooooood' moment is at 5:48 min. 
No matter how many times I hear it, it always gets to me...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin. He said so himself: "I am God".

Who am I to disagree? I can't _dis_prove that he was God! :lol:
No but seriously, great music (and for what it's worth the quote is taken out of context, more or less, I think...).


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> Now ... does anyone wish to ask about the "voice of Humanity" at its height? Ah ... there is topic for speculation.


Beethoven of course.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

A babrbaric and malevolent composer to represent humanity... not all that inappropriate!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Barbaric?......


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Barbaric?......


Babrbaric, not barbaric! Seriously though, that was just a reference to a certain poster on this board who made a thread on how "barbaric and malevolent" Beethoven's symphonies supposedly were...


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

Of course, there is also the Aria A, Erbarme dich

Erbarme dich, mein Gott,
um meiner Zähren willen!
Schaue hier, Herz und Auge
weint vor dir bitterlich.
Erbarme dich, mein Gott.

"Have mercy, my God,
for the sake of my tears!
See here, before you
heart and eyes weep bitterly.
Have mercy, my God."

Sung by Kathleen Ferrier (starting at 0:50), close to dying from cancer, expecting to soon meet her Maker. Awakens intense emotions.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

What was that joke, "How do you spot an atheist? Don't worry; they'll let you know". Well I'm reinforcing that by saying it's hard for me to think of what music the voice of God would be

One piece that can easily be the voices of the angels in the upper spheres would be from Rachmaninov's All Night Vigil

Two works that I could think of as being poetic representations of God would be the Gloria of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, or the Sanctus of Bach's Mass in B minor [scratch that; the entire MASS could be one breath of the divine]

Or, perhaps Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy

But the echoes of my past Christian self is telling me, with all seriousness, that John Cage's 4'33" is as close to hearing God that one can get without looking inward.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

He walked among us for a very brief time but left an indelible impact on Human Race, I talk about, of course:









_Who ravages the soul?
Who is the hand of God?
No, who is our God?
Who's the almighty?
Who's the king?
Who's the boss?
Whom do the children call?
Who has done things which no one has?

Why, of course, Herr Furtwangler!
_​_

_Just a little jingle every little boy is taught.

Right? _Right? _


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> He walked among us for a very brief time but left an indelible impact on Human Race, I talk about, of course:
> 
> View attachment 71984
> 
> ...


Christ might have a slight problem with this statement.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> _Who ravages the soul?
> Who is the hand of God?
> No, who is our God?
> Who's the almighty?
> ...


I could have sworn this was going to end "M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E".


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Schubert's Piano Sonata No. 21. It's as if God gave it to me on purpose first in order to meditate over my formerly broken spirit in a self-pitying kind of way and then to slowly start seeing beauty in life again - 



.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> I could have sworn this was going to end "M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E".


Mickey Mouse has another hymn. But that hymn is closed off to outsiders and adults. Accessible only by the Secret Society of Toddlers.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> I could have sworn this was going to end "M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E".


It all ends that way. You'll see.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

In Daphnis et Chloe, when the trumpets enter in the first climax (around 2:19 in the video above). That's the moment when, if you listen carefully, you can just about hear the echoes of God's voice proclaiming: "Let there be light!"


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

Then, there is also Pergolesi:


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

TwoPhotons said:


> In Daphnis et Chloe, when the trumpets enter in the first climax (around 2:19 in the video above). That's the moment when, if you listen carefully, you can just about hear the echoes of God's voice proclaiming: "Let there be light!"


Thanks for reminding me. Listening to the recent recording with Nézet-Séguin and the Rotterdam Philharmonic now.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Mickey Mouse has another hymn. But that hymn is closed off to outsiders and adults. Accessible only by the Secret Society of Toddlers.


"Mickey Mouse, you know he's in the house
I said Mickey Mouse, you know he's in the house"

--House of Pain


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

To me this piece was always the real 'voice of God'. It's like having the most sad experience in the most beautiful dream. I can't listen to that without being moved. It's like tragic love story. At the same time it is so aching and so beautiful. It's remembering of a lost love that we had a long time ago and now we have to live without it, but we can still remember by listening to this that once we did have that love and maybe one day we will find it again.


----------



## Carpentier (Oct 29, 2013)

Leroy Anderson, the most godly I ever heard


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

In before someone says "Byonce"!


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Beethoven Missa Solemnis. Others: may be Bach Mass in b Minore. Bruckner 8. Mozart Mass in c Minore. 

Bill


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Arioso from Beethoven Op. 111


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Beethoven's 7th Symphony (Carlos Kleiber and the Royal Concertgebouw)
Sibelius's Violin Concerto (David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy and The Philadelphia Orchestra/Augustin Hadelich, Hannu Lintu and RLPO))
Mozart's Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 330, Andante Cantabile (Vladimir Horowitz)
Brahms's 3rd Symphony (James Levine and the VPO)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Giacinto Scelsi's _Aion_ and _Geysir_ by Jón Leifs.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

The 6th movement from Mahler's 3rd, "What Love/God Tells Me."


----------



## SteveSherman (Jan 9, 2014)

If there were a god, it would have many aspects:

Mystery--the slow movement of Beethoven's 7th
Terror--the Tuba mirum from the Verdi Requiem
Perfection--Mozart's Ave verum corpus

And thanks to whoever it was that suggested Schubert's last sonata. I'm listening to Richter play it as I write.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Mahler's music in general is the "voice of God", but if I have to be more specific I would choose the last movement from his 9th symphony.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

Been listening to the finale of Lulu over and over today. Does not really get more powerful than that.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't want to have to choose, but Bach's _B-minor Mass_ has reared its mighty bulk in the road in front of me and won't let me pass until I bow down before it.

Sorry, _Parsifal_. You are merely the Son of God. But no dishonor in that.


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

There is no god but Mozart, and Pamina is his prophet.

(On the other hand, a part of me worries that god might really be Wagner and we're all just evading that fact.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov, obviously. I got that sick feeling I sometimes get from Tchaikovsky with Glazunov for the first time this summer. Normally I just have regular angst from how profoundly happy his music is, but this time I had existential angst where I promised myself "Until I meet a man that can see what I can see in Glazunov, i.e. the word of God himself, I'm never marrying." Bold oath, eh? Might regret it or not follow it anyhow, but I definitely had that kind of crisis. :lol:

Every time I hear Glazunov come on the radio at some happily fortunate time, I can hear God saying, "I love you, [insert my real name], enjoy!" Only a man who can equal this _level _of affection to me will be worth considering for a relationship, although I'm not looking for a "replacement" of what I have already.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The final moments of the Poem of Ecstasy





From the youtube comments: "The vastness of space, the flight of photons, billions of billions of galaxies: its all there in one final explosion of sound."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola. Mozart's, that is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola. Mozart's, that is.


Perfection of balance and harmony. This piece, to me, represents the beauty of the universe, almost as if Mozart solved the Grand Unified Theory of Physics. I suppose this is God's voice to me also.


----------



## Rik1 (Sep 22, 2015)

I think Beethoven's Eroica Symphony for me.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov, obviously. I got that sick feeling I sometimes get from Tchaikovsky with Glazunov for the first time this summer. Normally I just have regular angst from how profoundly happy his music is, but this time I had existential angst where I promised myself *"Until I meet a man that can see what I can see in Glazunov, i.e. the word of God himself, I'm never marrying."* Bold oath, eh? Might regret it or not follow it anyhow, but I definitely had that kind of crisis. :lol:
> 
> Every time I hear Glazunov come on the radio at some happily fortunate time, I can hear God saying, "I love you, [insert my real name], enjoy!" Only a man who can equal this _level _of affection to me will be worth considering for a relationship, although I'm not looking for a "replacement" of what I have already.


Two pieces of a puzzle need not be identical in order to fit together.


----------

